# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Επικοινωνίας >  >  Πρόβλημα με τον ήχο των θυροτηλεφώνων πολυκατοικίας

## Kostas_21

Σε κάποια θυροτηλέφωνα της πολυκατοικίας μου, η οποία έχει 12 διαμερίσματα, δεν ακούγεται το μικρόφωνο που βρίσκεται στο σπίτι (άρα δεν μπορεί να ακούσει αυτός που είναι στην είσοδο της πολυκατοικίας τι του λένε από το σπίτι) και σε άλλα διαμερίσματα δεν ακούγεται το ηχείο που βρίσκεται στο σπίτι (άρα δεν μπορεί να ακούσει αυτός που είναι στο σπίτι τι του λέει κάποιος που βρίσκεται στην εισοδο της πολυκατοικίας). 
Κάποια στιγμή όταν συντόνισα το ηχείο και το μικρόφωνο του θυροτηλεφώνου  του σπιτιού μου, χάλασαν τα ηχεία και τα μικρόφωνα των θυροτηλεφώνων  από κάποια άλλα διαμερίσματα.

Με ποιό τρόπο μπορούν να συντονιστούν τα μικρόφωνα και τα ηχεία σε όλα τα θυροτηλέφωνα ταυτόχρονα χωρίς να υπάρχει πρόβλημα σε κάποιο σπίτι? 

Τα θυροτηλέφωνα είναι της εταιρείας Urmet και εσωτερικά έχουν δύο ποτενσιόμετρα. Το ένα για το Volume και το ένα μάλλον για τον μικροφωνισμό.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## xsterg

για  αρχη, δεν υπαρχει θεμα συντονισμου. κατι πειραχτηκε και χαλασαν και τα υπολοιπα. κοιταξε λοιπον τις καλωδιωσεις σου. αν εχει κοπει καποιο καλωδιο. αν καποιο δεν κανει καλη επαφη. επίσης κοιτα και τις επαφες στους διακοπτες. ακομη τσεκαρε και το μικροφωνο σου. αν εχεις αμφιβολια αλλαξε το. τωρα επειδη δεν εβαλες και μοντελο η φωτογραφια θα σου ελεγα να κοιταξεις αν μπορεις να βρεις το μοντελο σου και να αλλαξεις την πλακετα αν η τιμη ειναι προσιτη.

----------


## Kostas_21

Καλωδιωσεις δεν εχουν πειραχτει 

Στάλθηκε από το GT-P3110 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Kostas_21

Α και η πλακετα ειναι καινουρια. Επισης το δικο μου θυροτηλεφωνο παιζει....μαζι και καποια αλλα....απλα εχουν χαλασει και καποια

Στάλθηκε από το GT-P3110 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## xsterg

ε αλλαζεις τα χαλασμενα. που το προβλημα?

----------

